# Almond jello skull & bones



## clevergirl_AK (Sep 13, 2008)

My first post!

I am planning on doing white almond jello eyeballs this year. I have ordered a mold but in the meantime I have been experimenting with skull and bone ice cube trays until my eyeball mold arrives. I added extra gelatin to the recipe to give it some more stiffness. I filled in the cracks will black cake decorating gel. I can't wait to try the eyes.

http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/clevergirl_AK/IMG_0043.jpg


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum clevergirl_AK!

Those are going to be excellent, can't wait to see the eyeballs!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

those sound great ...will have to try this for eyes also


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Clevergirl do you have a recipe for almond jello?


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

They look great!!! Yes, how did you make them??

Ana


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Those are awesome! Mmmm, almond jello shots.


----------



## clevergirl_AK (Sep 13, 2008)

Almond Jello is called "Agar Dessert" and is a Thai dish and is sold in speciality food stores. I can get it in Alaska so It can't be too hard to find! It has a wonderful sweet flavor. I am still experimenting with how much additional gelatin to ad. Here is how I made the skull and bones. 

Ingredients:
Agar dessert mix - 1 pack
gelatin - 1 pack (may try more)
Sugar (per recipe)
gel cake decorating

Add cold water to pot. add gelatin to cold and let stand 1 minute. stir, stir in mix and sugar and bring to a boil. Once boiling pour in molds. I used rubber ice cube trays. I noticed that the gelatin portion tended to sink and you would get a clear bottom. I think this happened because I let it sit on the counter while I spooned out the mix to add to the trays. I would suggest stirring while getting a spoonful. I put in the fridge and let sit til firm. Once firm, I added the gel to the recessed areas. 

The jello product is softer than jello blocks and has a slight liquid surface. Which will make it perfect for eyeballs. I have been experimenting with adding tiny bloodshot veins. I haven't tried the eyeball mold yet. I ordered them and am waiting for them to arrive. I will post photos of the finished product and final recipe once complete.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I was checking out Almond jello and found this recipe also
1 package of Knox gelatin
1 cup of water
1 cup of milk
1 T of almond extract
1 t sugar (optional)

Boil the water and dissolve the gelatin. Add the sugar earlier with the gelatin.
Add milk and stir. 
Add in almond extract ,you can add a bit more if you want also
Stir. 
Gel in a square pan in the refrigerator.Or in any mold.
When gelled, cut into
squares or pop out of mold.

so if you can't find the AGAR DESSERT try this


----------



## clevergirl_AK (Sep 13, 2008)

Here is my first attempt with the eye mold. Love the molds. they are round except for a small flat spot on the back. The whites turned out great. I just need to figure out how to get a more realistic eye color. green food coloring isn't right. I did change the recipe to remove gelatin and just add less water to the recipe. I also want to bloodshot them a bit. Since they are slippery I don't know if that will work. Anyone have ideas for the eye color?

They taste great.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

you can take a toothpick and dip it in red food color and then gently press to make the bloodshot lines...or try some melted red jello
you may be able to do the same with black in the iris area..small lines would make it look more real
those look good though


----------



## Grimsby (Sep 11, 2007)

OK - I'll bite. Where did you pick up the mold? I did a Google, and they're coming in at $14. Just curious if you can recommend a place.
Thanks!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I know of these..
http://www.yankeehalloween.com/qwiggle.html#prod5
makes 6 for 12.95


----------



## clevergirl_AK (Sep 13, 2008)

I bought mine at pumpkinnook.com 11.99 and shipping 2.49. Arrived quickly. I had tried ebay they had them cheaper but I was outbid. I bought 2 because they only made 6. I am happy with them.


----------

